# [H] 10er Nachtraid <<Nachtschwärmer>> rekrutiert !



## Pati196 (14. März 2014)

Die Nachtschwärmer ist eine neu erstellte Gilde auf dem Server Blackmoore und sucht dringend Verstärkung.

Wir sind eine Gilde für alle Raider die es nicht schaffen um 19:00 oder 20:00 schon vorm Pc sitzen zukönnen , sei es jetzt wegen Familiäre -oder Arbeitsgründen.

Kurze Infos zur Gildenleitung:
Die Leitung besteht aus erfahrenen Raider, welche in letzter Zeit ein wenig Pech mit anderen Gilden hatten. Entweder Auflösung durch Mangel an Spieler oder aber Fusionen die nicht funktionierten. Somit haben wir beschlossen, das ganze selbst in die Hand zu nehmen und auf einem beliebten und vollem Server neu anzufangen.
Unser Ziel: Ein Kader aus maximal 12-13 Leuten aufzubauen und noch vor WoD SoO Hc zu meistern. Dann aufstocken um das Ganze in WoD weiter fortzusetzen.

Update: Nach der ersten ID ( leider noch mit 1-2 rnd spieler ) 13/14 down
Update: Nach der zweiten ID *nhc clear   14/14*

Unsere Raidtage :* So/Mo/M*I
Die Raidzeiten: *Start um 21:30 -maximal 1:00*

Momentan sind wir noch offen für: * Hunter*
Was wir erwarten:
- Beherrschung der Klasse
- Erfahrung
- mind. Gear von 550+
- stabiles Internet
- Headset + ts3 + eine Stimme (es gibt kleine Ausnahmen)
- ein respektvoller Umgang mit der Gruppe

Was wir bieten wollen
- eine erfahrene Gildenleitung
- Ts3 Server
- einen freundlichen Ton
- den Willen, auch bei etlichen Wipes standhaft zu bleiben
- ...

So ich glaub das Wichtigste wurde geschrieben, bei weiteren Fragen einfach Ingame bei Pati#2179 oder hallo#2306 melden oder hier im Forum etwas posten 

MFG

Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Pati196 (17. März 2014)

Update

noch dringend gesucht
1x tank
4x DDs ( Shadow/Eule/Hunter/Mage/Ele)

weniger dringend
1x heiler ( Diszi/Pala/Monk)

alle anderen sind dennoch willkommen und werden mit rein rotiert


----------



## Pati196 (25. März 2014)

Update:

Suchen noch dringend folgende klassen

Tank:
DK; Druide;Monk;Pala

Range DD:
Mage; Hunter

Einfach Ingame bei Pati#2179 melden

oder hier deinen Battletag hinterlassen


----------



## Pati196 (1. April 2014)

Update:

nach der zweiten ID nhc clear 14/14 down

Die Stamm steht würden uns aber noch über einen Hunter freuen


----------

